# Howto Request - Sendmail Configuration.



## Anonymous (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey there. I am trying to configure sendmail so that I can send e-mail from my machine but using my isp's smtp server which requires a login. I was already able to set up fetchmail to receive from the pop3 server but have spent 3 days looking for a way to send outgoing mail. Honestly it doesn't matter to me how it happens but my goal is to create a script that mails me at my gmail account whenevert the IP address on my router changes. The script is finished it's just the sending of the email that i am having trouble with. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2252&highlight=smarthost
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/smtp-auth.html

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4558&highlight=smarthost
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4831&highlight=smarthost
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3799&highlight=smarthost


----------

